# 「ます型＋そう」と「て形＋そう」



## sinyee122

皆さん、こんにちは。

笑ってコラえてという番組を見ました。番組て、ある女優をどう思いますかって一般人に聞いて、答えは以下のようにありました。

１。人の悪口言わなそう。
２。山登ってそう。
３。家で飲んでそう。
４。いかの塩辛食べてそう。

すみません、ちょっと分からないんですか、２−４番は「登りそう」、「飲みそう」、「食べそう」とどう違いますか。そして、１番は「言わなさそう」じゃないですか。

よろしくお願いします。


----------



## Ocham

皆さん、こんにちは。

『笑ってコラえて』という番組を見ました。番組で、ある女優をどう思いますかって一般人に聞いて、答えは以下のようになりました。

１ 人の悪口言わなそう。
２ 山登ってそう。
３ 家で飲んでそう。
４ いかの塩辛食べてそう。

すみません、ちょっと分からないんですか、２−４番は「登りそう」、「飲みそう」、「食べそう」とどう違うのですか。そして、１番は「言わなさそう」じゃないですか。

よろしくお願いします。

2A 登りそう→エベレストでも登りそうな勢い
2B 登ってそう←（今頃）登っていそう (*現在進行)
3A 飲みそう→あの男は相当飲みそうだな
3B 飲んでそう←（今頃、駅前の居酒屋で）飲んでいそう (*現在進行)
4A 食べそう→あの娘は甘いものなら何でも食べそうだな
4B 食べてそう←（今頃、どこかで）食べていそう (*現在進行)
*「登って[飲んで、食べて]そう」は「登って[飲んで、食べて]いそう」の短縮形で、若者の口語です。

「言わなそう」も「言わなさそう」も、両方ともOKですが、フォーマルな言葉遣いではありません。
→「人の悪口は言いそうもない」


----------



## DaylightDelight

登りそう、飲みそう、食べそう
→ 現在がどうであるかには関係なく、いずれ登ることになりそう、いずれ飲むことになりそう、
いずれ食べることになりそう、という未来の予測のニュアンスがあります。
あるいは単純に「そのようなことをやりそう」という予想、想像のニュアンスにもなります。
Ochamさんの例文は後者のイメージですね。

登って(い)そう、飲んで(い)そう、食べて(い)そう
→ 「〜している」には、現在進行のほかに、習慣的に行っているというニュアンスがあります。
ふだんから登っていそう、ふだんから飲んでいそう、ふだんから食べていそう



Ocham said:


> 「言わなそう」も「言わなさそう」も、両方ともOKですが、フォーマルな言葉遣いではありません。
> →「人の悪口は言いそうもない」


個人的には「言わなさそう」にはすごく抵抗があります。
一応従来的には「言わなさそう」のような言い方を「サ入れ表現」と呼んで誤用とする考え方があるようです。
フォーマルさ、正しさの順でいうと「言いそうもない」→「言わなそう」→「言わなさそう」の順ですかね。


----------



## sinyee122

Ocham said:


> 皆さん、こんにちは。
> 
> 『笑ってコラえて』という番組を見ました。番組で、ある女優をどう思いますかって一般人に聞いて、答えは以下のようになりました。
> 
> １ 人の悪口言わなそう。
> ２ 山登ってそう。
> ３ 家で飲んでそう。
> ４ いかの塩辛食べてそう。
> 
> すみません、ちょっと分からないんですか、２−４番は「登りそう」、「飲みそう」、「食べそう」とどう違うのですか。そして、１番は「言わなさそう」じゃないですか。
> 
> よろしくお願いします。
> 
> 2A 登りそう→エベレストでも登りそうな勢い
> 2B 登ってそう←（今頃）登っていそう (*現在進行)
> 3A 飲みそう→あの男は相当飲みそうだな
> 3B 飲んでそう←（今頃、駅前の居酒屋で）飲んでいそう (*現在進行)
> 4A 食べそう→あの娘は甘いものなら何でも食べそうだな
> 4B 食べてそう←（今頃、どこかで）食べていそう (*現在進行)
> *「登って[飲んで、食べて]そう」は「登って[飲んで、食べて]いそう」の短縮形で、若者の口語です。
> 
> 「言わなそう」も「言わなさそう」も、両方ともOKですが、フォーマルな言葉遣いではありません。
> →「人の悪口は言いそうもない」



ご説明ありがとうございます。それに、問題を添削してくれて、感謝しています。


----------



## sinyee122

DaylightDelight said:


> 登りそう、飲みそう、食べそう
> → 現在がどうであるかには関係なく、いずれ登ることになりそう、いずれ飲むことになりそう、
> いずれ食べることになりそう、という未来の予測のニュアンスがあります。
> あるいは単純に「そのようなことをやりそう」という予想、想像のニュアンスにもなります。
> Ochamさんの例文は後者のイメージですね。
> 
> 登って(い)そう、飲んで(い)そう、食べて(い)そう
> → 「〜している」には、現在進行のほかに、習慣的に行っているというニュアンスがあります。
> ふだんから登っていそう、ふだんから飲んでいそう、ふだんから食べていそう
> 
> 
> 個人的には「言わなさそう」にはすごく抵抗があります。
> 一応従来的には「言わなさそう」のような言い方を「サ入れ表現」と呼んで誤用とする考え方があるようです。
> フォーマルさ、正しさの順でいうと「言いそうもない」→「言わなそう」→「言わなさそう」の順ですかね。



DaylightDelightさん、いつもお世話になっております。

お説明ありがとうございます。ちょっとお聞きしたいのですが、「彼女は家で飲んでいそう」は彼女の習慣を言っているので、「彼女は家で飲みそう」より自然だと思えばよろしいでしょうか。

それから、「ない＋そう」は「なさそう」になることを日本語学校で勉強しましたが（例：彼は元気なさそうです。）、動作の場合は、例えば「言わない」の「ない」はちがう変わり方を使うんですか。ちょっとお聞きしたいのはどうして「言わなそう」は「言わなさそう」よりベッタなんでしょうか。

よろしくお願いします。


----------



## DaylightDelight

sinyee122 said:


> 「彼女は家で飲んでいそう」は彼女の習慣を言っているので、「彼女は家で飲みそう」より自然だと思えばよろしいでしょうか。


どちらがより自然ということはありません。今回の「その女優がどんな人だと思うか」という設問に対しては、
「飲みそう」と「飲んでいそう」のどちらの回答でもよいと思います。


sinyee122 said:


> ちょっとお聞きしたいのはどうして「言わなそう」は「言わなさそう」よりベッタベターなんでしょうか。


これもいろいろ複雑なんですが、まず「ない」には助動詞と形容詞の二種類があります。

「動詞＋ない」が助動詞のケースで、言わない、飲まない、食べない、などです。この場合、本来は「さ」が入りません。
言わない→言わなそう、飲まない→飲まなそう、食べない→食べなそう
ただし、このケースは近年「さ」が入ったケースも許容されつつあります。
言わなさそう、飲まなさそう、食べなさそう、など（私は、個人的には抵抗を感じます）。

有無をあらわす「ない」が形容詞で、この場合は「さ」が必要です。ない→なさそう。
「元気ない（＝元気がない）→元気なさそう（＝元気がなさそう）」もこのケースです。
また他の形容詞と組み合わせた「大きくない→大きくなさそう」などもあります。

もう一つ、形容詞の語尾がたまたま「ない」となっているケースもあります。「おさない」「少ない」など。
このケースは「さ」が絶対に入りません。
おさない→おさなそうおさなさそう、少ない→少なそう少なさそう

「言わなそう」は「言う（動詞）＋ない（助動詞）＋そう」なので、本来は「さ」なしのケースとなるのです。
「元気なさそう」は「元気が（主語）＋ない（形容詞）＋そう」なので「なさそう」となります。

「なそう　なさそう」でgoogle検索をするといろいろ出てきますよ。
中にはちゃんとした論文的な資料もありますので、お時間がありましたら見てみると良いかと思います。
おすすめ：http://www.anlp.jp/proceedings/annual_meeting/2012/pdf_dir/B1-2.pdf


----------



## frequency

sinyee122 said:


> 「彼女は家で飲んでいそう」は彼女の習慣を言っているので、「彼女は家で飲みそう」より自然だと思えばよろしいでしょうか。



これは全部きみの言うように　ＸＸ＋そう（だ）だよ。３番目の①です。

それぞれ、_飲み・そうだ_　　_飲んで・い・そうだ_
という変化をするよ。（こういう変化については、申し訳ないけど詳しくありません！）

飲んでいそうだ→飲んでそうだ
このように、_い_　も省くことがある。

さらに、_だ_　をつけると堅苦しく聞こえるので、省いているだけだと思う。
飲んでそうだ→飲んでそう　　と、ＯＰはなって_そうだ_ね。


飲みそうだ vs 飲んでいそうだ

誰かがきみに、
「あなたは飲みそうだね」
＝あなたはお酒を飲む人に見えるので、そうだと思います。


「あなたは飲んでいそうだね」
これはもっと「とある一場面」の時。たとえば、
「夜のひまな時間に何をしていそうか？」という議題に対して、
（そういう時には、）「あなたは夜、家で飲んでいそうだね」

ＯＰは？そうだね、普段、どうしていそうか？という議題に対して、
２。山を登っていそうだ。
３。家で飲んでいそうだ。
４。いかの塩辛を食べていそうだ。
と答えていると思うよ。

１。人の悪口を言わなさそうだ。は、その人の性質のことを話しているよ。


----------



## sinyee122

DaylightDelight said:


> どちらがより自然ということはありません。今回の「その女優がどんな人だと思うか」という設問に対しては、
> 「飲みそう」と「飲んでいそう」のどちらの回答でもよいと思います。
> 
> これもいろいろ複雑なんですが、まず「ない」には助動詞と形容詞の二種類があります。
> 
> 「動詞＋ない」が助動詞のケースで、言わない、飲まない、食べない、などです。この場合、本来は「さ」が入りません。
> 言わない→言わなそう、飲まない→飲まなそう、食べない→食べなそう
> ただし、このケースは近年「さ」が入ったケースも許容されつつあります。
> 言わなさそう、飲まなさそう、食べなさそう、など（私は、個人的には抵抗を感じます）。
> 
> 有無をあらわす「ない」が形容詞で、この場合は「さ」が必要です。ない→なさそう。
> 「元気ない（＝元気がない）→元気なさそう（＝元気がなさそう）」もこのケースです。
> また他の形容詞と組み合わせた「大きくない→大きくなさそう」などもあります。
> 
> もう一つ、形容詞の語尾がたまたま「ない」となっているケースもあります。「おさない」「少ない」など。
> このケースは「さ」が絶対に入りません。
> おさない→おさなそうおさなさそう、少ない→少なそう少なさそう
> 
> 「言わなそう」は「言う（動詞）＋ない（助動詞）＋そう」なので、本来は「さ」なしのケースとなるのです。
> 「元気なさそう」は「元気が（主語）＋ない（形容詞）＋そう」なので「なさそう」となります。
> 
> 「なそう　なさそう」でgoogle検索をするといろいろ出てきますよ。
> 中にはちゃんとした論文的な資料もありますので、お時間がありましたら見てみると良いかと思います。
> おすすめ：http://www.anlp.jp/proceedings/annual_meeting/2012/pdf_dir/B1-2.pdf



詳しいご説明、ありがとうございます！よくわかりました。


----------



## sinyee122

frequency said:


> これは全部きみの言うように　ＸＸ＋そう（だ）だよ。３番目の①です。
> 
> それぞれ、_飲み・そうだ_　　_飲んで・い・そうだ_
> という変化をするよ。（こういう変化については、申し訳ないけど詳しくありません！）
> 
> 飲んでいそうだ→飲んでそうだ
> このように、_い_　も省くことがある。
> 
> さらに、_だ_　をつけると堅苦しく聞こえるので、省いているだけだと思う。
> 飲んでそうだ→飲んでそう　　と、ＯＰはなって_そうだ_ね。
> 
> 
> 飲みそうだ vs 飲んでいそうだ
> 
> 誰かがきみに、
> 「あなたは飲みそうだね」
> ＝あなたはお酒を飲む人に見えるので、そうだと思います。
> 
> 
> 「あなたは飲んでいそうだね」
> これはもっと「とある一場面」の時。たとえば、
> 「夜のひまな時間に何をしていそうか？」という議題に対して、
> （そういう時には、）「あなたは夜、家で飲んでいそうだね」
> 
> ＯＰは？そうだね、普段、どうしていそうか？という議題に対して、
> ２。山を登っていそうだ。
> ３。家で飲んでいそうだ。
> ４。いかの塩辛を食べていそうだ。
> と答えていると思うよ。
> 
> １。人の悪口を言わなさそうだ。は、その人の性質のことを話しているよ。



なるほど。飲みそうだ vs 飲んでいそうだの例はとても分かりやすくて、ありがとうございます！


----------



## frequency

sinyee,


sinyee122 said:


> １番は「言わなさそう」じゃないですか。


合ってるよ！これは「なさそう」です。

言う＋なさそう＝言わなさそう
来る＋なさそう＝来なさそう

話し言葉だと「さ」が抜けることがあります。　言わなさそう→言わなそう　来なさそう→来なそう（これはあまり言わない）

「こなさそう」で漢字変換してごらん、出るからね。


----------

